# Helpppp!



## ChloeNelson1993 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi All,

I completed DAFNE July 2016 and have managed to get my HbA1c from 97 to 76. Unfortunately as a side effect from this i have gained almost a stone !

I wont lie i definitely used my higher hbA1c to my advantage to keep my weight at bay particularly as i managed to lose a stone and a half back in 2015 (more from not eating and high bloods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-bad i know)

The weight gain is really affecting me as i am a keen exerciser which is where my problem lies! As i work 8:30am to 5pm most weeks and have lunch at 1pm i have to do what is known as 'unplanned exercise'. Due to this i am having to snack at 4pm ish at least 3cps(usually 1 or 2 bananas) as i drop by approx 10mmols during exercise so have to go with a reading of about 16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I could lower my lunchtime QA or take none instead of eating CPs however i will then be sitting for 4-5 hours on a high blood reading - and if i exercise more i will have to eat more cps so that also wont help lose weight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any advice would be grateful. Any dietary advice also that people have found works?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Robin (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi, and well done on your HbA1c! I'm wondering if it would help if you ate a smaller lunch, or ate part of your lunch ( with appropriate reduction in insulin dose) and saved some of it until just before you exercise? Probably won't work if it just makes you feel hungry all afternoon, but if you try and have something proteiny and sustaining at lunch, and save the carb element for later, it might do the trick.


----------

